# Early pregnancy symptom...indigestion?



## Kahleesi (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm 10 DPO and tested this morning...bfn. I know it's still a little early to test, but since last night I have had this weird gassy indigestion feeling. I'm still eating and have an appetite, but it's just...there. I feel like I vaguely remember this from when I was pregnant with my DS, but that was 5 years ago so I may not be accurate on that. I think I remember reading that the shift in hormones may cause symptoms like this...idk.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

10DPO is early to test. I would wait a couple days and test again. The longer you wait, the more accurate it will be. When I was pregnant with my son, 10DPO was the first day I started to feel "off." I had this general kind of nauseated feeling that made me feel like I should keep something in my stomach at all times. A few days later, I got my BFP. Good Luck!


----------



## LittleKind (Feb 25, 2011)

My first symptoms are actually always indigestion (gassy and heartburn) and also (TMI) loose stool. I'm told progesterone causes the digestive system to kind of loosen up and some people respond in that way. 10dpo is too early for many people to get a result. I can feel symptoms several days before a positive test. Good luck!! Report back when you know.


----------

